# Google- Ask Elsa: Is red wine's health benefits better than white? - Herald.ie



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ask Elsa: Is red wine's health benefits better than white?**Herald.ie*Q I've recently been diagnosed with *IBS*. I don't know much about it or how it can be treated. Any advice? A *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* is a common condition in which the bowel does not function properly. The symptoms can be similar to other bowel *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

